# صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية



## sony_33 (6 مايو 2008)

صور لمكتشف السفينة مع مرافقية​


----------



## challenger (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة !!:ura1::ura1::ura1: 



كم طولها و عرضها و إرتفاعها ؟:t9:

مشكور يا غالي و ربنا يعوضك !:yaka:​*


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

جمييييييييييييييييلة
اول مرة اشوفها

بس قولى مين فيهم المكتشف ؟؟؟؟
ههههههههه


----------



## صوت الرب (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

صور رائعة و أنا قرأت موضوع كامل عن هذه الآثار


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

*علي فكرة المسلمين واخدين نفس الصور و بيقولك ان ده جبل الجودي كما جاء في القرأن*


----------



## sony_33 (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا على مروركم ويارب تكون عجبتكم​


----------



## te agya maria (10 مايو 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sony_33 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا على مرورك يا جميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

جميله جدا 
مررسىىىىىىىىىى ياسونى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sony_33 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا يا كوكو على زوقك​


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

*موضوع يجنن شكرا على تعبك
ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وردة على روعة الموضوع​


----------



## sony_33 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا على زوقك
 ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2008)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
بصراحه الصور


----------



## mjnon85 (7 يوليو 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ​


----------



## توماس حشمت (7 يوليو 2008)

الصورة بجد فى غاية الروعة والجمال30:و ربنا يباركك


----------



## توماس حشمت (7 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يخليك وينجحك فى الثانوية


----------



## sony_33 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

الثانوية ههههههههههههههههه
ومن قالك انى فى ثانوية
على العموم شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## الخضر (12 يوليو 2008)

جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لمروركم الكريم وتشجيعكم​


----------



## emy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

_شكرااااااا_
_حلوه خالص_​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا يا emyعلى مرورك​


----------



## sony_33 (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## سيزار (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

موضوع رائع متشكر جدا


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

*سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على الصور رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك*


_*واذكورنى فى صلاواتكوووووو*_​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لارائكم الجميلة ومروركم الكريم​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك على الصور


----------



## sony_33 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

لا شكر على واجب
 ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## كتكوته مسيحيه (21 يوليو 2008)

جميله جدا . وميرسي علي الصور دي


----------



## sony_33 (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا يا كتكوتة على مرورك ويارب تكبري  لغاية مشوفك فرخة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Esther (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

ميرسى جدا يا سونى بجد صور جميله​


----------



## sony_33 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لمروركم ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## tena_tntn (25 يوليو 2008)

بجد صور جميلة جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## sony_33 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لمروركم​


----------



## sony_33 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا جدا جد اجدا لمروركم​


----------



## sony_33 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

يارب تكون عجبتكم وشكرا على مروركم​


----------



## Bolbola142 (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك غلى الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## sony_33 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا يا حبيبي على مرورك​


----------



## علي مزيكا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

مشكوووور والصوره روعة بس ممكن اعرف وين اكتشفوها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## sony_33 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*



علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكوووور والصوره روعة بس ممكن اعرف وين اكتشفوها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


على ما اظن
سفينة نوح الآن في تركيا في جبال أراراط.. 17 ميل جنوب جبل أراراط في قاعدة جبل الجودي.. جبال أراراط​


----------



## sony_33 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لمروركم واتمنى ان تعجبكم​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أغسطس 2008)

خبر ممتـــــــــــــــاز
الرب يباركك​


----------



## sony_33 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا لمرورك يا (امة)
شرفتينا​


----------



## sony_33 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا الى كل من شارك فى الموضوع​


----------



## mina_007 (7 أغسطس 2008)

صورررر جميله جدا جدا اول مره اشوفها
ميررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## sony_33 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا يا مينا تعيش وتشوف
 والى يعيش يشوف اكتر​


----------



## sony_33 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## sony_33 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور لسفينة نوح ا لحقيقية*

*انا فى انتظار ارائكم ومروركم الكريم*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*اية بقى مفيش حد عاجبة الصور دى ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا فى انتظاركم*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم*​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

روووعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## sony_33 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا ارووجة دنتى الروعة دايما رافعة راسى*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم ولتشجيعكم ويارب اكون افدتكم*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*حاسة انها صورة صخور 

مش صورة باخرة

و شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير سونى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عالصور​*


----------

